
From Darts to Bodies, New Study Reveals 5,000 Years of Violence in Central CA - samclemens
http://westerndigs.org/from-stone-darts-to-dismembered-bodies-new-study-reveals-5000-years-of-violence-in-central-california/
======
Nutmog
Wow, something like 11% of buried people appear to have been killed violently!
I wonder if that was also representative of the common way of dying or just
that soldiers were more often buried than grandmothers.

Sounds like the Europeans ultimately saved them from themselves. After doing
their own bit of violence too of course.

~~~
coldtea
Besides the obvious racism overtone[1], basing an argument for something that
happened from 1942 onwards all over the Americas, on some findings about a
specific small part of the US, 5000 years ago, is not really scientific...

[1] The whites that "saved" them by taking their land, forcing them to "sign"
their land off with bloody wars, putting them in concentration camps, and lots
of even worse things...

------
thrownaway2424
CA disambiguation: California.

------
madengr
Go figure; a mass killing prior to the introduction of firearms.

~~~
coldtea
The snark would be relevant if people argued that mass killings didn't occur
before the introduction of firearms -- as opposed to arguing that mass
shootings didn't occur...

Or perhaps it's not obvious enough that this ancient mass killing didn't
happen by a single guy armed with some bone shaped into an axe or something,
but it was something a large group of people did to another (e.g. hostages
caught in a war).

One would think that a 16-year old kid trying to mass kill his school mates
with a knife would not get very far...

(Or one could just check the homicide and mass shooting rates in ANY western
country with a ban on private firearms and see that they are many times
smaller).

------
coldtea
Straight Outta Bakersfield!

